#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How does a payment process in an online marketplace work?

## Bhavya

The online marketplace has multiple bank accounts and a payment gateway for online payment transactions. It seems like a bit complicated process so I would like to know how does a payment process in an online marketplace work efficiently?

----------

